# Outside Leaves



## iPanzica (Nov 10, 2006)

I love this time of year. Nice image to mess around outside with my new D50.


----------



## anthwinter (Nov 11, 2006)

amazing colour! nice 'messing around'


----------



## iPanzica (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks! I'm hoping to get one more good sunney day before the leaves are all raked up this week. I got a feeling old man winter is going to be blowing in soon. but then again snow shots are great too.


----------



## EBphotography (Nov 12, 2006)

Are these "outside leaves" different from "inside leaves?" 

Juuust kidding. 

Great colour.


----------



## iPanzica (Nov 12, 2006)

lol sorry i didn't know what else to title it ... but thansk for the comment, made me laugh. This weather is making me mad, been wet for 2 days now ... i wanted to go take some more with my little brother.


----------

